# ^^ndstitle-1207^^



## T-hug (Sep 28, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1207^^


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 28, 2006)

Works on Supercard SD.  New patcher, trim rom, faster gameplay, restart patch, enable patch cartridge access (high compatibility)

This game is actually called "42 All Time Classics".  Club House Games is the American title.

Euro box art:


----------



## masud (Sep 28, 2006)

Works on G6. 

The european version is called "42 All-Time Classics".


----------



## MaHe (Sep 28, 2006)

Hell, yeah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's what I was waiting for!


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Sep 28, 2006)

bowling
darts
chat room
word balloon
sevens
dots and boxes
spit
old maid
escape
mahjong solitaire
connect five
hearts
billiards
checkers
backgammon
dominoes
i doubt it
memory
pig
five card draw
blackjack
president
rummy
solitaire
texas hold 'em
nap
spades
contract bridge

these are like some of the games it has, i think i've put up 28


----------



## Charly (Sep 28, 2006)

I hope Texas Hold 'Em (poker) is playable online !!!!!!


----------



## pysio (Sep 28, 2006)

what is rom size?? im have only 20mb card


----------



## motorcity_madman (Sep 28, 2006)

YAY!!!


----------



## MaHe (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Charly @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> I hope Texas Hold 'Em (poker) is playable online !!!!!!Â


Every single game is playable online and local and versus the bots. And the game also includes a tons of settings for each one. And very detailed rules. And in-game Picto-chat. And ... *faints of happiness*


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Sep 28, 2006)

YES! I'm so downloading this; we should have a GBA Temp Chess Tournament!


----------



## Burbruee (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Charly @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> I hope Texas Hold 'Em (poker) is playable online !!!!!!Â



It is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Almost all games are playable online:

*Basic Card Games*
Sevens
Memory

*Intermediate Card Games*
Blackjack
Hearts
President
Rummy
Seven Bridge
Last Card
Last Card Plus

*Advanced Card Games*
Five Card Draw
Texas Hold'Em
Nap
Spades
Contract Bridge

*Basic Board Games*
Chinese Checkers
Checkers
Dots and Boxes
Hasami Shogi
Turncoat
Connect Five
Grid Attack

*Advanced Board Games*
Backgammon
Chess

*Variety Games*
Soda Shake
Dominoes
Koi-Koi

*Action Games*
Bowling
Darts
Billiards
Balance
Takeover


Only games that cannot be played online is:

Old Maid
Spit
I Doubt It!
Pig
Solitaire
Escape
Mahjong Solitaire

Shogi, Field Tactics and Ludo seems to be unlockables, don't know if they are online though.


----------



## mikehammerX9 (Sep 28, 2006)

G6 Lite: safe mode/trim rom


----------



## Killermech (Sep 28, 2006)

I've been waiting for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can anyone give a short description how the wifi works? Do you choose a game and search for random opponents and/or only with friends?


----------



## T-hug (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> YES! I'm so downloading this; we should have a GBA Temp Chess Tournament!



Nice idea!


----------



## 754boy (Sep 28, 2006)

Been waiting for this baby too!! Works on SC CF!!!


----------



## nexx (Sep 28, 2006)

Works ok EZFlash 4 Deluxe.

And screw chess, its all about Tezax Hold'Em.


----------



## miko (Sep 28, 2006)

YEAH! COOL! This is fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only 128mb = 16MB (4 Pysio) and WIFIIII! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am happy. I hope that its nice with a lot options.


----------



## hogg (Sep 28, 2006)

Anybody down for some spades or bones


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2006)

Weird. It's 16MB unzipped but when you've formatted it for the Supercard SD it's 16.8MB. Wonder what the extra info is?

Anyway...

I'm so buying the original of this when it hits Australia. Anyone for darts?


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> Weird. It's 16MB unzipped but when you've formatted it for the Supercard SD it's 16.8MB. Wonder what the extra info is?
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> I'm so buying the original of this when it hits Australia. Anyone for darts?



Trim it and it's something like 10.6


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2006)

Someone told me if you trim these games it affects wifi.


----------



## SD5k (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> Someone told me if you trim these games it affects wifi.


That sometimes effects local wifi, not trough the internet.


----------



## nexx (Sep 28, 2006)

This doesnt seem to have pictochat over worldwide wifi which sucks.


----------



## pysio (Sep 28, 2006)

@miko

ty


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> YES! I'm so downloading this; we should have a GBA Temp Chess Tournament!



GOOD idea! im all for chess torney on gba temp


----------



## Euronymous (Sep 28, 2006)

So sick of friend codes.

If you play on WFC vs another friend (ie: not random game) can you pictochat?


----------



## bryehn (Sep 28, 2006)

this game won't be leaving my flash cart for some time. it really is the perfect "few minutes killer" for bus rides and such.


----------



## KroBa (Sep 28, 2006)

This game is *so* much fun on Wifi.


----------



## id242 (Sep 28, 2006)

some screen captures at http://www.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/clubhous...creenindex.html


----------



## DrTek (Sep 28, 2006)

please point me somewhere =)
can't live without!

...nevermind :>


----------



## Bowser128 (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(DrTek @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> please point me somewhere



That way! *points*


----------



## Boneman (Sep 28, 2006)

Yay already had my first disconnecter!!!1 Texas Hole Em is wicked fun!


If you cant take the heat, dont connect  dam you!!!


----------



## ds6220 (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(DrTek @ Sep 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > please point me somewhere
> ...


No, I am pretty sure it was back that way *points*


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 28, 2006)

Cool beans! I was just posting yesterday about wanting a Mahjong Solitaire type thing. Was just about to settle for a GBA version. Time to do a little dance!


----------



## Chanser (Sep 28, 2006)

Woot a game released first in Europe instead of America.


----------



## Burbruee (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Euronymous @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> So sick of friend codes.
> 
> If you play on WFC vs another friend (ie: not random game) can you pictochat?



Yes.


----------



## Bowser128 (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Chanser @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> Woot a game released first in Europe instead of America.



I _think_ this was released in the US first (please correct me if I'm wrong) under the name 'Clubhouse Games'.

Ignore me I'm talking rubbish.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Sep 28, 2006)

Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was waiting for chess on the DS. Now it's even online too! And there's 41 other games! Can't wait for tonight!


----------



## Harsky (Sep 28, 2006)

Chess brings back harsh memories of when I played it against this kid and I had no knowledge and the guy keeps making up his own rules as we played. Might try this as I keep getting my ass kicked in Tetris DS wifi


----------



## monkeymachine (Sep 28, 2006)

loving the single-cart and WFC battles! awesome how the single cart mode isn't limited =D


what will the WFC ppl think with this game lighting up the switchboard 2 mths before release..?? hehe


----------



## accolon (Sep 28, 2006)

I've got multiplayer problems (local WiFi) with Supercard Lite. The other DS is able to download a game (e.g. Blackjack), but after a few seconds in-game the DS crashes (repeating sound, no input possible) and I get an error message.

Both DS are flashed, my SC patcher settings are "Faster Gameplay" and "Enable patch cartridge access" with "Compatibility: High". Trimming doesn't matter, both trimmed and untrimmed ROMs crash.


----------



## nexx (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(monkeymachine @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> loving the single-cart and WFC battles! awesome how the single cart mode isn't limited =D
> 
> 
> what will the WFC ppl think with this game lighting up the switchboard 2 mths before release..?? hehe



It comes out tomorrow in Europe.


----------



## ssj4android (Sep 28, 2006)

I Doubt It isn't online? Why not? I can't resist using a pun, that's bullshit.


----------



## Bowser128 (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(ssj4android @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> I Doubt It isn't online? Why not? I can't resist using a pun, that's bullshit.



In English, please


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2006)

release of the month for me, it is like ultimate brain/card games (one of my favourite GBA titles) but with stylus control.

*attention drifts back to game.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(nexx @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(monkeymachine @ Sep 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > loving the single-cart and WFC battles! awesome how the single cart mode isn't limited =D
> ...



Actually I saw it today at my local gameshop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thought it was some kind of stupid game put together in a week.


----------



## SD5k (Sep 28, 2006)

I hope someone will release the Dutch language version of this game too.

But still this is a great release to kill some time.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Sep 28, 2006)

how do you unlock shogi?


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 28, 2006)

*A Moderator has removed this post*


----------



## SD5k (Sep 28, 2006)

Ha.. ha.. ha.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's just always nice to see a game translated to your own language (except the voice acting).

Could post all sorts of stupid sarcastic jokes about the US, but this isn't the place for such thing.


----------



## DsMan (Sep 28, 2006)

I keep getting disconnected from the Nintendo WFC is this because I am playing on a M3 CF, and will have to wait till I buy the orginal to play online


----------



## ssj4android (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ssj4android @ Sep 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I Doubt It isn't online? Why not? I can't resist using a pun, that's bullshit.
> ...



The game called "I Doubt It" in this game is called "Bullshit" by some people. For some reason, you can't play it online. Probably because of lag. BTW, playing that game, the computer always calls me out when I cheat. I still won, though, somehow.


----------



## Kigashi (Sep 28, 2006)

That's Is Good ^^


People, can you say if there is a Tutoial Mode to games? I'm SO sick to play backgammon, but I don't know how to it. ¬¬"


OFF: Sorry for my English, if there is anything wrong. I'm brazilian. ^^


----------



## TheLoCoRaven (Sep 28, 2006)

am i the only one wondering where the wifi drinking games are??? shame!!! shame to you all!!!


----------



## meangreenie (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(accolon @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> I've got multiplayer problems (local WiFi) with Supercard Lite. The other DS is able to download a game (e.g. Blackjack), but after a few seconds in-game the DS crashes (repeating sound, no input possible) and I get an error message.
> 
> Both DS are flashed, my SC patcher settings are "Faster Gameplay" and "Enable patch cartridge access" with "Compatibility: High". Trimming doesn't matter, both trimmed and untrimmed ROMs crash.





Just been playing download and play on 2 flasmev7 ds's using the SC-CF and it's been fine. Try without 'restart' enabled, I always have this option off myself as I've seen it cause trouble before, and with flashme its just as quick to power off then on.


----------



## DsMan (Sep 28, 2006)

To answer my own question incase any one esle had the problem I was disconnected because by router had a firewall option turned on the interupted the wfc connection. Finally after months of no wifi play I'm online now Yess.

Should of known it was my router since the orginal mario kart I have didn't work

EDIT UPDATE: Spoke to soon still get disconnects all the time, if you own a DS and want wifi play do not buy a NetGear router they are terrible, I have trieda lot of things found in DS forums all over the internet and which improved it enough to just managed to play one game of mario kart and one game of texas hold 'em on this game (which was fun to stay ontopic a bit) in the last 3 hours, I give up. I have had endless disconnects and very rarely able to find some one to player on any game (not just this one) over the last few months both retail and roms.  

*NEVER BUY A NETGEAR ROUTER.*


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 28, 2006)

This shit is going to take a longgg time to finish   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyone up for bowling or darts taht doesn't run away?


----------



## Dreamersoy (Sep 28, 2006)

Is in Spanish too!!!


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 28, 2006)

whatis eveyone talking about every game works online.


----------



## Kirby102 (Sep 28, 2006)

Works on *M3SD, E28* with settings of *GM 28a, trim and safe mode.*

I wanna try WiFi, but I'll do that after school.


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 28, 2006)

OMG i can delete the darts demo finally!!!
wifi darts LOOK-OUT
works with bluestars instructions
EDIT OK i just played darts on wifi after searching for 30 damn minutes. 
these games are just fun! pure and simple. 
everyone will find something to play here.
the icons and chat are cool, but why not let us pictochat too nintendo!!!??
21st rank in darts as of now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 \

anyone playin?
193352769293


----------



## Peter Hacke (Sep 28, 2006)

i've played them all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but THIS game is the greatest ever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so i finally got a chance to learn backgammon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for the missing pictochat:
free "expression" (chat) would probably result in insults etc. sooner or later... and nobody would want that on our beloved wfc


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> Ha.. ha.. ha.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously, english is an easy language to learn, why would you need a dutch translation? You'll figure the games out anyhow


----------



## Akoji (Sep 29, 2006)

here my code add me when you want! 5412 4511 2591!


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Sep 29, 2006)

Clubhouse Games

i feel like i'm at a friend's house, and we're all complaining about being bored, and then someone's like "let's play _____" and i'm like "nooo" because i don't know the rules, but then i get real into it and it's fun and i'm really good

REALLY GOOD


----------



## dmaister (Sep 29, 2006)

this game is awesome, i been playing it for the past 3 hours with friends on wifi.  runs on ezIV
and in game picto chat rules!


----------



## x_comp (Sep 29, 2006)

Ah, such basic games yet so much fun! Especially with Wi-Fi support


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 29, 2006)

the only thing i can say that sucks is the chat, because can can only use pre made words


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Sep 29, 2006)

hey guys i can't get solitaire working over wi-fi...any ideas?


----------



## Akoji (Sep 29, 2006)

it a solo game


----------



## bibou95 (Sep 29, 2006)

hi!!! this is my first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is a good game
but it is too bad that people who leave the game before the end don't get a loss
i have been playing 3 chess game
and i couldn't finish any of them


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow cant believe I missed this! Been waiting for it. You guys using Safe mode on G6/m3....is that Neccacary? Anyone try Dofat, No trim, no soft reset?


----------



## ssj4android (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Sick Wario @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> OMG i can delete the darts demo finally!!!
> wifi darts LOOK-OUT
> works with bluestars instructions
> EDIT OK i just played darts on wifi after searching for 30 damn minutes.
> ...



I added both of you. My code is 2320 0746 7505 but I'll have to wait to play anyone.


----------



## ciama81 (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Sep 29 2006 said:


> Wow cant believe I missed this! Been waiting for it. You guys using Safe mode on G6/m3....is that Neccacary? Anyone try Dofat, No trim, no soft reset?




I tried DoFat and got the white screen

then i wrote in safe mode.


----------



## Smack (Sep 29, 2006)

My code is:  0516 1885 6913

ssj4android I am lookin for ya


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 29, 2006)

added android and smack
the ranking system is working now I am 11th in darts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







edit is there a way to change the clock to 12 hour?


----------



## Hypnotoad (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> Wow cant believe I missed this! Been waiting for it. You guys using Safe mode on G6/m3....is that Neccacary? Anyone try Dofat, No trim, no soft reset?



Seems like this one works under many different settings.  I have it running using Normal & Trim.


----------



## Akoji (Sep 29, 2006)

hey SickWario i can't find a game of darts , you are lucky! XD

Smack has just owned me in billards.

im Akoji


----------



## chillyp (Sep 29, 2006)

This is a pretty fun game! I hate the bowling though, its way to sensitive to the stroke on the screen.

I wish there was a better lobby for WFC, its kind of frustrating idling hoping someone wants to play the same game you are.


----------



## maduin (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(DarkRamza @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> hey SickWario i can't find a game of darts , you are lucky! XD
> 
> Smack has just owned me in billards.
> 
> im Akoji



think I just played you in billards as well.


----------



## 754boy (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(chillyp @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> I wish there was a better lobby for WFC, its kind of frustrating idling hoping someone wants to play the same game you are.



Agreed. This is a case of a game type in which a coventional lobby system work way better than the friendcode system. I waited for damn near 10 minutes before I found someone to play spades with. Thats unacceptable imo.


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 29, 2006)

This is by far one of the biggest disappointments to hit the DS. The single player aspect is a complete and total joke. The CPU players cheat non-stop and do anything and everything to prevent you from winning.

I played at least 20 hands of blackjack and lost every single hand, yet I've won thousands at online casinos and in Vegas, fuck that.

Spades/Hearts is also a joke. It's totally impossible to get a perfect game because the CPU players screw you over, and I'm playing on 'Easy'.

I Doubt It is the worst one. I had 4 Kings and someone dropped a King. I call Cheater, yet a CPU player calls it before me. I had 3 Aces and he drops an Ace and I call it and I'm wrong. Fuck that.

The only game I won was Memory, because it's the only game the CPU can't cheat at.

Fuck this game. If I had spent money on it, I'd shit on it and send it back to the company. I hate it that much. Online play might be better but I don't play games online.

This game is such a joke. 'Let's make this game last longer by making the games fucking impossible to win'. Right, that's a smart development aspect. I think the tone of my post speaks for itself, but fuck this game.

Fuck this place, it's bullshit, I'm outta here.


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> This is by far one of the biggest disappointments to hit the DS. The single player aspect is a complete and total joke. The CPU players cheat non-stop and do anything and everything to prevent you from winning.
> 
> I played at least 20 hands of blackjack and lost every single hand, yet I've won thousands at online casinos and in Vegas, fuck that.
> 
> ...


sounds like someone's not very good


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(galaxykidgamma @ Sep 29 2006 said:


> QUOTE(TheVirus @ Sep 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > This is by far one of the biggest disappointments to hit the DS. The single player aspect is a complete and total joke. The CPU players cheat non-stop and do anything and everything to prevent you from winning.
> ...



Don't even give me that shit. With games like these there's no chance for skill to prevail because the system cheats.


----------



## Smack (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(754boy @ Sep 29 2006 said:


> Agreed. This is a case of a game type in which a coventional lobby system work way better than the friendcode system. I waited for damn near 10 minutes before I found someone to play spades with. Thats unacceptable imo.Â



Hopefully after this hits the stores tomorrow there will be a lot more people online.  I can't find a game of anything right now.


----------



## MrSpam (Sep 29, 2006)

Awesome, this game has a lot of potential


----------



## Smack (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Sick Wario @ Sep 29 2006 said:


> edit is there a way to change the clock to 12 hour?



Europe is 24 hour clock so I am guessing no.


----------



## Opium (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Sep 29 2006 said:


> This is by far one of the biggest disappointments to hit the DS. The single player aspect is a complete and total joke. The CPU players cheat non-stop and do anything and everything to prevent you from winning.
> 
> I played at least 20 hands of blackjack and lost every single hand, yet I've won thousands at online casinos and in Vegas, fuck that.
> 
> ...



perhaps you need to brush up on your skills. I've won on chess, darts, boxes and dots, texas hold'em poker etc etc. If the opponents are on easy then they shouldn't be too difficult to beat.


----------



## 754boy (Sep 29, 2006)

Cool, 21st in darts


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2006)

4Th in Texas Hold'em. Woot!!!!

I seem to be able to find game pretty easily so I don't know what 754boy's problem is. Any more chess and checkers players out there? Hope so....


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Sep 29, 2006)

Hell yes! I had no idea ' I Doubt It' = Bullshit. Damn, this game is awesome!


----------



## 754boy (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> 4Th in Texas Hold'em. Woot!!!!
> 
> I seem to be able to find game pretty easily so I don't know what 754boy's problem is. Any more chess and checkers players out there? Hope so....



Some games are harder to find players is what I meant. I just played a game of darts with some guy named ppx. Beat him 6 games to 2 lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad I practiced b4 I went online


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2006)

O.k. I see. Somebody play chess with me. I suck at it so you'll probably win.


----------



## crukid (Sep 29, 2006)

anybody know a way to turn the annoying music off so only the sound effects are played?


----------



## bobfrompikecreek (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(crukid @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> anybody know a way to turn the annoying music off so only the sound effects are played?



Main Menu> Settings> Sound> Music OFF

And yeah, the music is awful.


----------



## Akoji (Sep 29, 2006)

well last time i check i was first in Pool


----------



## maduin (Sep 29, 2006)

my code

4038 0617 7058


----------



## wirespeed (Sep 29, 2006)

this game is great, I wasnt expecting it so soon I figured club house games would be out oct 8 and I have been counting down the days. this is easily one of if not the best wifi game for ds so far. I am a huge wifi tetris player and now this game looks like it will be taking up most of my time (chess,checkers,poker) incredible. works on m3sd game manager 28a using normal Mode (1x and 4x did not work for me)


----------



## chillyp (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Sep 29 2006 said:


> This is by far one of the biggest disappointments to hit the DS. The single player aspect is a complete and total joke. The CPU players cheat non-stop and do anything and everything to prevent you from winning.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Fuck this place, it's bullshit, I'm outta here.



Haha I remember saying 'THIS GAME IS CHEATING IT SO UNFAIIIIIIRRRR' almost every time I lost when I was like 12.


----------



## crukid (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(bobfrompikecreek @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(crukid @ Sep 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > anybody know a way to turn the annoying music off so only the sound effects are played?
> ...



you are a god, friendly neighbor to the north!


----------



## rdurbin (Sep 29, 2006)

mine is 2792 5213 1616

i added everyone that posted their codes


----------



## htoxad (Sep 29, 2006)

The AI is very dumb on Easy. The Battleship player seemed to fire with no regard to previous hits. Memory was played pretty much the same way.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 29, 2006)

What's the deal with texes hold em poker having you play 20 games? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






P.S The elevator music you have to sit an listen before every match starts is a hell alot better than alot of wifi games out there....star fox anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Club House Friend Code: 1718-7792-9379


----------



## Siem (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Sep 29 2006 said:


> What's the deal with texes hold em poker having you play 20 games?



It helps you get to get to know your opponents a bit better so you can win easier.

If anyone is in for a game my code is: 2620 - 7224 - 0124


----------



## wirespeed (Sep 29, 2006)

I currently rank first in texas hold em, im sure it wont last long.
friend code 2878 4206 5798


----------



## bollocks (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> Cool beans! I was just posting yesterday about wanting a Mahjong Solitaire type thing. Was just about to settle for a GBA version. Time to do a little dance!


There's one that's been out in Japan for ages, Shanghai DS or something.


----------



## Orc (Sep 29, 2006)

KOI-KOI!!!
YAY YAY YAY
Hanafuda!


----------



## maduin (Sep 29, 2006)

One thing that this game is missing is single system multiplayer.  My girlfriend and I like playing the DS together, but I'm the only one who has one, we take turns playing single player games like Brain Age, and Mario, and Sonic.  It would've been great if they would've added some two player games you could play with one system, there are several on there that would've worked great, like the billards or bowling or darts, or chess, or countless others.

Other than that, this is an awesome game.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 29, 2006)

Awesome game! Just won a bowling game online  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My FC: 1246-3332-9819


----------



## UScr00ge (Sep 29, 2006)

Anyone have any issues with single cart play on the G6? The 2nd DS whitescreens after downloading the game.

edit: Nevermind


----------



## Kaphis (Sep 29, 2006)

for the guy who went PMS on us..the game is not too hard...I shot the moon 2 and won the game ==" on hard difficulties and I only played one game, we ended with the score 0/52/52/52...>D so no...u just don't know how to play those games good =="


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 29, 2006)

About 24 hours on and about 10 of those have been sunk into this game.

Shogi (not the watered down version you have by default) is unlocked by completing level 4 of Stamp mode (be prepared to spend ages to get it or beg and plead and you may see my save appear online, I will however say play through the preceeding games for they are mostly great games), as for the AI the memory game was useless (I messed up, then one AI did the exact same move and to cap the last AI did the exact same move).

As for the sound it is a standard soundfile with the bg music mainly being SSEQ (another standard and common method) so a bit of messing around should yield something.

Game is still release of the month for me even with all this unusally strong competition


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 29, 2006)

So is single player worth the load or is this truley a WIFI game? Just curious as I am interested in this but not sure if I have the time now to play via WIFI


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Sep 29, 2006)

Nintendo power says its truly a multiplayer experience, yes the AI is a real pain, but I still really enjoy it as a single player game; maybe my expectations are low, idk


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 29 2006 said:


> QUOTE(TheVirus @ Sep 29 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > This is by far one of the biggest disappointments to hit the DS. The single player aspect is a complete and total joke. The CPU players cheat non-stop and do anything and everything to prevent you from winning.
> ...



Haven't tried any of those games yet. I tried playing online in several different games but no one joined. It'd be nice if the game showed you which games had people waiting.


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 29, 2006)

virus take your rants to gamespot forums or something. is GBAtemp not a release board?

I am positive you would enjoy more if you did play online
I was 9th on the darts ranks last night, but I knew that would not last until today LOL

ADDED 
maduin
rdurbin
scorpin
siem
wirespeed
spacejump

let's try to hook up a 4 player darts game!


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Sep 30, 2006)

I have to agree on Virus on 1 thing; 
I doubt it is the shittiest game I have ever played! I wanted to see how bad the AI really is; I put down 1 care on the 2nd turn, and i was cheating, and the cpu player calls it out on me. I do the same thing a few times, just 1 card, and they call me out! WTF!
Oh well, at least the multiplayer is fun.


----------



## Vidikron (Sep 30, 2006)

Anyone get the local WiFi to work on this game?


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Vidikron @ Sep 30 2006 said:


> Anyone get the local WiFi to work on this game?



no luck here
using 1 DSlite black with SCSD/superkey as host
with a 2nd DSlite white I can connect to the host room, and start the game, but while "transmitting data" I see "communication error has occured"
i tried 5 times all failed...

BTW gift exchange fails with the same "communication error has occured" 

edit 
local wifi works but you have to join a room from in game. ie you need all DSs running rom
I guess i won't be playing any 3 player BUT the pictochat works
could there be a fix for this?


----------



## Vidikron (Sep 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Sick Wario @ Sep 30 2006 said:


> no luck here
> using 1 DSlite black with SCSD/superkey as host
> with a 2nd DSlite white I can connect to the host room, and start the game, but while "transmitting data" I see "communication error has occured"
> i tried 5 times all failed...
> ...



Yeah, I've got the M3 lite and I get the same thing.  It makes it as far as finding the the DS that is hosting the game, but when you click "Next" on the host the other DS pops up a white screen that has the "Nintendo" logo and that's when the error occurs.  Someone suggested trying an untrimmed ROM, but that resulted in the same problem.

I'm hoping a fix can be found.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Oct 2, 2006)

The fix is using a flashed DS at the recieving end.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Oct 2, 2006)

QUOTE(Kirby102 @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> Works on *M3SD, E28* with settings of *GM 28a, trim and safe mode.*
> 
> I wanna try WiFi, but I'll do that after school.



Yea, but not before you finish ALL your homework... once you start u cant stop playing online!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





maan this game rules


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Oct 2, 2006)

The game is amazing.
I took my dsl and 1 university book for this weekend at my parents' home.
I didn't read a single page.Instead, I finished the easy stamp mode.

Is there a reason to play the normal and hard cpu modes beside the challenge?Will  I unlock something more?I 'm reaaly dying to get into wifi!


----------



## x_comp (Oct 2, 2006)

I've been playing only bowling and darts on WFC lately and it's been great! If anyone happens to see "Xomp (UK)" with a plane then that's me


----------



## Orc (Oct 2, 2006)

Jeez. I just cleared Easy Stamp Mode... I loved playing the games and playing the new stuff they added from Dare Demo Asobi Taisen *EXCEPT* FUCKING SHIT LUDO. Man, that game sucks so much ass and I had to clear all 3 stamps for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That piece of shit game doesn't involve any skill and just based on pure luck of the stupid die (which is fucking awesome that the computer even rolled 4 six's in a row at one time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I never imagined a game could suck so much ass. If it weren't for the sake of beating stamp mode, I wouldn't have bothered even touching it again. :/ 

...and for some sick reason the devs decided it would be a nice unlockable game. :/ No thanks assholes.

I didn't really want to go "TheVirus" on this game but hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ludo really sucked ass for me. I hoped noone experiences what I had and hopefully the 4-player game doesn't suck as much ass (I'll never know since I'm not touching it again) or hopefully multiplayer on it is fun (I'll never know either).

The other games range from so-so to great though and it's still worth it if you plan to actually buy it. I'm pretty glad they still have Koi-koi in it though I think I'm the only one who enjoys it lol... 

/rant


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 2, 2006)

Hooray!  Not just me who lost the will to live during ludo, groaning as the computer rolled itself four sixes followed by the three it needed to send my little red fella back to whence it came and condemn me to playing it AGAIN to get the required stamps.  Followed by "Congratulations!  You've unlocked ludo." Er, yeah - thanks


----------



## ramen (Oct 3, 2006)

quite surprise the 40+ games are nicely put together, not just some assortment of games cut and pasted together as a compedium. nice, consistent layout throughout. great little time waster...


----------



## Coru (Oct 3, 2006)

I got this up and runnig on my G6L. It's damn addictive and there's so much replayability. Add me up guys. =]


Corey
4123 - 9636 - 2751


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Oct 3, 2006)

Urk, I'm stuck on Ludo as well...


----------



## Coru (Oct 3, 2006)

I have added every single person in this thread. Add me back. =] 

Corey
4123 - 9636 - 2751


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Oct 3, 2006)

There is a reason that in Greece Ludo is actually called "Grumpy"...


----------



## D_H (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a UFP card and a flashed DS with flashme V7 is it safe to play this rom and wifi compatible roms over the net?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi, FC : 3952 1620 8631
I've added : Spacejump, maduin, Sick Wario, Darkramza, ssj4android and smack, So please add me in return


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 4, 2006)

Jesus, does Mahjong not hurt anyone else's eyes?  I've just spent ages trying to get past it on stamp mode mumbling "Red little squiggle with a black pointy hat... red little squiggle... black pointy hat" while squinting at the screen with my tounge stuck out the side of my mouth and now I'm half blind


----------



## LeeoN (Oct 9, 2006)

Guys i can't get it to work on Supercard CF.. What am i supposed to do? :'( please help me i am desparate :'(


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 9, 2006)

Have you patched it with the latest supercard software?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Oct 9, 2006)

QUOTE('Bluestar') said:
			
		

> Jesus, does Mahjong not hurt anyone else's eyes? I've just spent ages trying to get past it on stamp mode mumbling "Red little squiggle with a black pointy hat... red little squiggle... black pointy hat" while squinting at the screen with my tounge stuck out the side of my mouth and now I'm half blind wacko.gif




lmfao, tell me about it!
And the fact that not all symbals have to be the same to get a pair! wtf!


----------



## TheStump (Oct 9, 2006)

QUOTE('mr_blonde_88') said:
			
		

> lmfao, tell me about it!
> And the fact that not all symbals have to be the same to get a pair! wtf!
> that has no relation to the quote you sited, i think you were meaning to use this quote
> Look Down V
> ...



btw this game rules, it's a small ROM and basically has every card/board game that you will ever want to play, and apparenlty some that you will neer intend on playing again this lifetime [right Ork 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Oct 9, 2006)

I didnt edit my post....

i keep thinking the 'QUOTE POST' option for that comment is above it, not below it, ive done it a few times now


----------



## TheStump (Oct 9, 2006)

eheh, sure u didnt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeh they are quite deceiving arnt they, but take note that the boxes are seperate.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Oct 9, 2006)

yup, ill shall remember from now on... i hope


----------



## pven (Nov 1, 2006)

I am not able to play online for at least 24 hours. When I am online, the game will freeze for about 30 seconds and disconnet.

Is there something wrong or did they 'ban' the illegal ROMs?


----------



## AmigaMan (Nov 16, 2006)

This has stopped working for me, crashing after any game is finished for the first time. It does this whether i'm playing local multiplayer, Nintendo Wifi or against the CPU.

It was working fine before I updated my M3 with the new firmware.

Any ideas?


----------



## blizeH (Dec 17, 2006)

Getting a white screen using G6, also, it's not renaming the ROM correctly like it does with all of my other games; I'm using the latest G6 software so does that mean I've downloaded a bad ROM?

The icon is showing fine though which is odd (or at least I think it's the correct icon!)


----------



## Burbruee (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE(AmigaMan @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> This has stopped working for me, crashing after any game is finished for the first time. It does this whether i'm playing local multiplayer, Nintendo Wifi or against the CPU.
> 
> It was working fine before I updated my M3 with the new firmware.
> 
> Any ideas?



You're not alone.
It's likely to be a problem with the new M3 firmware, I get the same.
Game freezes after you finish a game.
Worked fine before the update.


----------



## wabo (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE(AmigaMan @ Nov 16 2006 said:


> This has stopped working for me, crashing after any game is finished for the first time. It does this whether i'm playing local multiplayer, Nintendo Wifi or against the CPU.
> 
> It was working fine before I updated my M3 with the new firmware.
> 
> Any ideas?



Writing it in normal mode seems to correct the problem with the newest firmware.


----------

